# Honda or Yamaha Four Wheeler



## Hunterrs (Dec 16, 2004)

I am trying to decide between these two four wheelers.  I am looking at the Yamaha grizzley and the Honda four trax Rincon.  Both of these are the biggest four wheelers made by these two companies.  Any input will be appreciated.  Thanks,

Robert


----------



## 7 Mag (Dec 17, 2004)

I have a 2000 Yamaha Kodiak that I bought new and have been well pleased with it.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 17, 2004)

I am in the same boat, but also looking at the Kawasaki.  Have you looked at them?? 
I am not sure if the Rincon has a locker on the front, I know some of their other models do not.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Dec 17, 2004)

I have two yamaha's and have had no problems with them.That Grizzley is a mean machine.


----------



## hawg dawg (Dec 17, 2004)

honda with out doudt we had 2 boar  hogs on front about 200 lbs 3 men on the seat and 3 hog dogs in the dog box on back and it did not even ****. Spend your money wisely.


----------



## UGA hunter (Dec 17, 2004)

Honda


----------



## firebiker (Dec 17, 2004)

*Just my opinion*

just my opinion( everybodys got one ) you should look at Arctic cat. I got a Arctic cat 400 last year and I love it, they have independent suspension, higher ground clearance and carry twice the load on there racks than other four wheelers plus a longer warranty. most four wheelers only have a 6 month warranty. arctic cats have a 2yr. they were great to me at North East Georgia motorsports, they are Located in Hoschton and they carry kawasaki's also.


----------



## radi_33125 (Dec 17, 2004)

You can't go wrong with either.  They are both great machines.


----------



## Label Dawg (Dec 17, 2004)

HONDA
Best on Earth


----------



## Derek (Dec 17, 2004)

If you are choosing between only those 2, definitely Honda!!!!!!  I'd give Polaris a look though.  Smoothest ridin machine out there.


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 17, 2004)

I've had both and both are top of the line !!!....I currently have a 05 grizzly and it has the locking dif...it will climb over your house !!!!....It is also a POWERHOUSE !!! :speechles  :speechles .....It has a very soft ride.....excellant disc breaking and very good clearance !!!

I gotta go with the Yamaha !!


----------



## tknight (Dec 17, 2004)

If you want one of those two go with the honda, but I have watched the atv television show and to my supprise the suzuki's came out better in a head to head test against all of them.  Neither the artic cat or polaris fared very well either, check out this web site   www.atvtv.com


----------



## dbodkin (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey why limit yourself... Look at Bombardier Outlander or  Traxter... Fantastic ride


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2004)

I had a Suzuki.  not again.  I now have a Honda and could not be happier.


----------



## dave (Dec 18, 2004)

*Honda*


----------



## nchunter (Dec 18, 2004)

another vote for honda


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Dec 19, 2004)

*Honda*

I am thinking about a new one too.  Mine is a 1986 350 4x4, and has served me very well.  This year the fuel pump went out and I haven’t taken the time to go order one.  That will happen next week.  I will also look a new ones while I am there.  If the newer Hondas will serve as well as this one has, Honda would be my choice.  After 19 years of hard service it has only failed me 2 times.  I cannot complain about the service I have gotten from mine.


----------



## Ruger Redhawk (Dec 19, 2004)

When I buy another one it will be a Honda. I have a 97 Polaris Sportsman 500. It's had minor problems.My main gripe about the Polaris Line is Polaris's Customer Service. For that reason alone I wouldn't recommend a Polaris.Then again I don't know how the others CS are..I would imagine Polaris is the worst in the industry.

 Ruger Redhawk


----------



## Whitetailer (Dec 29, 2004)

*From my experience.................*

I have a Honda 350 Rancher two wheel drive.  I put 12 inch wide dirt "D" tractor tires on it.  I use a disc on my plots with no trouble. (Occasionally bottom out the disc). I haul a trailer with 400 lb of lime or seed, no sweat. I am 260 lb.  My 18 yr old son is 245 lb.  With extras I guess it hauls 600 lb easyily.  I run in two feet of water sometimes and I have the electric shift.  NO PROBLEM!!!!!  The 2wd is much easyier on the arms when driving all day working.  
I treat the rubber with a silicone spray and use WD-40- on the meatal and electrical parts. 

It works for me...........

                     Whitetailer....................


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 29, 2004)

If you go look at both you will see that the Rincon is not for heavy duty work.  The racks and plastics do not lend themselves to it as much as the Yamaha.

Saying that, last year I went to buy a new bike (up from a Yam Big Bear 400) and was looking at the Rincon and the Grizzley.  Was going to buy the GRizzley for the reason stated above and then saw the Honda Rubicon (500 fulltime 4wd) was on sale and bought it instead.  It was built for work much more so than the Rincon.  Again take a look at both and you will see what I mean.

Still wish I had that big Grizzley though

Jim


----------



## Trizey (Dec 29, 2004)

Honda


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 29, 2004)

*Honda*

HONDA, enough said.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 29, 2004)

Just to back up my claims that the Rincon is not made for work...

http://www.off-road.com/atv/reviews/quads/2003rincon/


> Summary...
> 
> If you spend a lot of time trail riding and want the top of the line quad, there is no doubt in our minds that the Rincon 650 should be your choice. If you need a workhorse, then you may want to look to the Honda Rubicon. The Rincon has good power, but if you want the fastest big bore, don't expect it here either. Honda has really taken a step away from the other big bores and has done a great job at presenting a quad for the recreational trail rider.



Or 

http://www.atvillustrated.com/atv_reviews/honda/03_rincon/review.html


> SUMMARY
> 
> With Honda being the #1 sales leader, it's nice to see it hasn't lost its edge and become complacent in product development. The fact of the matter is that the Rincon looks and behaves much differently than the Rubicon and projects an overall attractive package. More technologically oriented, sportier and more noble looking than the Rubicon, it's most definitely a worthy replacement as Honda's new flagship.
> Honda likes to emphasize that the Rincon is not a one-dimensional ATV. You see the phrase "SUV of ATVs" liberally sprinkled throughout Honda's publicity regarding the machine. That tells us that Honda realizes that consumer attitudes are changing, and a flagship model has to provide high levels of comfort, convenience and refinement to a market sensitized by other high-performance OEM offerings. Honda views the Rubicon as positioned more towards the utility side of the spectrum and the Rincon as closer to the sport side. We agree. Despite the 4x4 and automatic transmissions on both machines, the Rincon's suspension is much better equipped for higher trail speeds, comfortable all-day rides and is generally more sporty to ride. The Rubicon is more of a workhorse.
> The major impression from our short drive on the moderate terrain is one of improved sophistication when compared to the Rubicon. At $7,599, this is essentially the aristocrat of the ATV market, with aims and values that may be different from the normal recreational trail rider. Though it came a year late to the big-bore market, the Rincon nonetheless definitely qualifies as a contender for the title.


 
So in other words, make sure you know what you want the bike for.  

I love my Rubicon 500, but if I wanted more power than that it would not be the Rincon since it is made more for riding than for work.  If I wanted _both_ riding and work it would be the Yamaha Grizzly 660.

Jim


----------



## Perry Hayes (Dec 29, 2004)

The majority of four wheelers in our hunting club are Yamaha's for some reason.I think they both will serve you well if you maintain them.I am partial to Yamaha because I have been riding and racing them since the 70's.


----------



## jrgriggs (Dec 29, 2004)

All of the 4wheelers in my club are yamaha except for one. I personly like yamaha better


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 29, 2004)

I went to both dealerships.  It was two days before Christmas so they both were quite busy.  I didn't talk to anyone at the Yamaha place but liked the look of the Grizzly.  When I got to the Honda place I was asked what I was looking for and started to get the old high-pressure pitch.  When I told him which two brands I was looking at, he made a big deal of the fact that the Yamaha is belt driven and the Honda uses the new style torque converter transmittion.  He said that belts can wear and slip and went on and on about them.  They had a Rincon with big aftermarket tires on it and wanted $9100.00 for it. Whew, I didn’t want to sell a kid to get this thing.  I know I am going to pay above $5,000.00 but that is ridiculous.  I am not planning to use this for anything other that carrying a deer out because I have a tractor.  With that said if I am going to pay the money, I might as well get one designed for work.  I appreciate all of your input on this.

Robert


----------



## Ga-Spur (Dec 29, 2004)

I have  been thinking while reading these post why don't they get a 4 wheel drive Kubota tractor ?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 29, 2004)

Ga-Spur said:
			
		

> I have  been thinking while reading these post why don't they get a 4 wheel drive Kubota tractor ?



LOL Spur you know everyone needs one of them as well as a nice 800CC ATV...and a nice 4WD diesal truck etc.

Jim


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 30, 2004)

Jim ....if you buy the Kabota I'll take care of the Diesel Truck !!!    


Which ever you  decide on ....Be sure and go to Lawrenceville Honda and Yamaha and talk to Charles Sasser....I have purchased 2 ATV's from them and the $$$$$$ savings is well worth the drive !!!!   
Just get the best price elsewhere ....then call Lawrenceville !!!

I just bought the 05 Grizz.....the new Yamaha dealer in Mcdonough told me flat out they could not get close to Lawrenceville's out the door price !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 30, 2004)

I second Charles at Lawrenceville Honda.  It is a haul for us Robert but well worth the time.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 30, 2004)

I call him Uncle Charles.  Actually he is Jill's uncle.  He seems to take good care of folks when they roll in.  

BTW, he sells Yamaha and Honda

Jim


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Dec 30, 2004)

Just put a new fuel pump on my old 1986 Honda 350 4x4, man it is as good as new.  There aint many out there with any kind of vehicle this old and still going strong.  This is a good testament to the type of service you can get from an ATV.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Dec 30, 2004)

Did you say fuel pump?where is it located on that Honda??


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Dec 30, 2004)

It is an electric fuel pump, on the right hand side below the right front corner of the seat, or just above the kick start.  It was $133.00 for a replacement pump, I did the installation.  Good as new.  It still has lots of power, and a lot of life left in it.  I priced a new one, and they offered me $1,000.00 in trade on mine.  I like my old one still.  The newer one did ride a little better, but I don’t feel it pulled any better for $3500.00’s, that’s what they wanted for a new 350 4x4 manual shift.


----------



## Hawg (Jan 1, 2005)

I had a 2000 Yamaha Grizzly 600cc  They flip real easy and are very loud. I got rid of mine and bought a Honda Rubicon 500. Best thing Ive done in a long time. Another vote for Honda.


----------



## GH22 (Jan 5, 2005)

Robert Sowell said:
			
		

> They had a Rincon with big aftermarket tires on it and wanted $9100.00 for it.



Definitely need to check around on prices then.  I was quoted $6500 on the Rincon 650 and the big tire package with different wheels was an additional $699.  This was only a week ago.  I'd shop around a little bit.  I can tell you where I was quoted that price, if interested PM.

GH22


----------



## Hunter450 (Jan 20, 2005)

I bought a new 450 Foreman electric shift with switch for 2wd-4wd. I duck hunt in standing timber where the water can sometimes go over your boots. Those belt driven machines are not good in water. Also, the boys out west use the Foremans on a daily basis to haul out Elk. Now that is a test.
I would buy another Honda today if I needed to.


----------



## meedk111 (Jan 31, 2005)

i have a honda but if you are going big get a yamaha because from past experiences with those two atvs the yamaha will go more places.


----------



## JByrd15 (Jan 31, 2005)

I would go with a Yamaha!!!!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 31, 2005)

*I am partial to Hondas*

I guess because they are the best  

My dad has a Yamaha and likes it, but he tells me he wishes he would have bought a Honda.  

I think both of them are good, but Honda simply goes on and on while the others tend to have more problems.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Feb 2, 2005)

You will get tons of opions on here this thread is always long.

My buddy had a honda and switched to yamaha.  He said he really did not like it.

To each his own.

However, I own a Bruin.  If you get a yamaha I HIGHLY suggest buying or manufacturing an expanded metal cover for your oil cooler.  It is very far forward and exposed.  I had a stray branch poke a hole in mine.

It was only $2700 to fix the engine.

MBD


----------



## mepps (Feb 4, 2005)

i bought a foreman 450 last year.  i priced them all over the state.  the honda dealership in chattanooga, tenn. was about $500 less than lawrenceville honda was willing to go and the kicker was that i didnt have to pay sales tax buying from up there since i was from Ga.   
  all in all i saved nearly $900 by going up there.  my foreman was $4343 out the door, no tax...load it and go.
most of the people up there were from georgia... go figure.


----------



## Hunter450 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yea I thought the same thing when I bought my Foreman in  Mississippi but the ole state of Georgia got that sales tax about 18 months later. Nobody buys a new ATV without sales tax being collected. Its just a matter of time.


----------



## Lead Poison (Feb 6, 2005)

*One word.........*

HONDA


----------



## goob (Feb 6, 2005)

*fourwheeler*

i had a kawasaki bayou 185, Yamaha timberwolf 250, Honda 300ex (piece of junk), And now have a 2005 model Yamaha Raptor 660R. If the engine is anything like the raptor, go with the yammy. Mine could climb over a house too, but i would rather jump it!


----------



## HuntinMan (Feb 10, 2005)

Polaris


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 12, 2005)

HuntinMan said:
			
		

> Polaris


----------

